

Show HN: netboard.me - Combine all your content into a beautiful single webpage - netboardme
http://netboard.me

======
ominous
reminds me of netvibes. I used it as an online notepad before dropbox became a
thing.

[http://www.netvibes.com/](http://www.netvibes.com/)

~~~
netboardme
Thank you for the tip. I'll play with netvibes.

------
fredx123
kinda dope! Got a new user in me!

~~~
netboardme
Great! Thanks!

